
Ask HN: Fileshare without dropbox etc. - fileshare
I often need to share files with wife at work, when she needs some help but dropbox etc is all blocked.<p>I have my own server (Wordpress etc) - what could I run to make this easy?<p>Ideally, I would like a webpage (username &#x2F; password) that I can drag a file to and it creates a URL on my server that then when clicked on can share the file.  Like a mini dropbox.  Something really simple :)
======
samjanis
Have you tried [https://www.mirrorisland.com](https://www.mirrorisland.com) ?

It was made for a similar purpose when sharing files and photos from a mobile
phone to multiple computers.

It doesn't need any installation and it's just a basic webpage with fast sign
up and sign in.

------
akhatri_aus
An email sounds like it would do the trick.

